# My old layout



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just thought i would share a few pictures of my old layout. All that work gone what was i thinking


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice! You refer to it as "my old layout", what happened to it?


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

That musta been one big ol' layout! Like how the buildings are lighted and that hot air balloon!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

KAL5 said:


> All that work gone what was i thinking


:dunno:


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well i took it ALL down and started a new layout. Why i did this I just lost my job and have a lot of time on my hands


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, we'll look forward to the "new" layout.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow, incredible!


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank's if you look at the thread below this one back on the main page "My new biger layout" Thats the start of the new one and where i'm stuck on track layout


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

THAT's the layout you tore down?!?!? 

It looks beautiful. I hope it's set the bar firmly and entincingly for the NEW layout!

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes TJ thats the one i tore down   It was nice looking but it was just to low to the ground for me to work on and enjoy. and now that i have some time on my hands i said lets do it


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you All , And Tyco man the hot air ballon i got from ebay the scale works well and you can put scale people in the basket they where sold i think in a pack of 4 or 6 for around $30.00


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I did not see this OLD Layout Kal, till now.

Very nice!:thumbsup:

For some reason the OLD layout looks bigger then the NEW one you have planned.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks ed. The old layout had a LOT of scenery But i had only one trane line runing around and that was not working so good. I built it a long time back with any scrap wood / tables, stuff i had around the base of it was a mess and it was to low to the ground for me I'm a tall guy and bending over and trying to get under that to wire any thing new was hard. 

The new layout I hope will have 3 lines i can run. and a yard I picked up a nice built 3 bay round house


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KAL5 said:


> Thanks ed. The old layout had a LOT of scenery But i had only one trane line runing around and that was not working so good. I built it a long time back with any scrap wood / tables, stuff i had around the base of it was a mess and it was to low to the ground for me I'm a tall guy and bending over and trying to get under that to wire any thing new was hard.
> 
> The new layout I hope will have 3 lines i can run. and a yard I picked up a nice built 3 bay round house



So then, the old layout was bigger and the new layout is smaller but taller?

It looks like the old one took up more floor space.

To bad you just didn't raise the old one and add rail to it, 
some beee-utifull work I see on the old one.:thumbsup:


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ed. the new layout is taller and it is larger as far as flat bench work to lay track 
On the old layout it did take up more floor space but a lot of it was scenery i kept adding I am verry good with scenery.

I tried to add more rail to it but the bench work was a mess it was to low i was on my knees and forget about trying to raise it I had more screws and scrap wood holding this up it was a mess. 

I wanted a Clean Slate to start somthing new so after the dump run with the old layout off to homedepot and $125.00 later this is what i did


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KAL5 said:


> Ed. the new layout is taller and it is larger as far as flat bench work to lay track
> On the old layout it did take up more floor space but a lot of it was scenery i kept adding I am verry good with scenery.
> 
> I tried to add more rail to it but the bench work was a mess it was to low i was on my knees and forget about trying to raise it I had more screws and scrap wood holding this up it was a mess.
> ...


To bad you couldn't have saved some.
OH well I am guessing the new one will look just as good.:thumbsup:


----------

